

Downfall of Distributed Startups - dotmanish
https://medium.com/about-work/c0715b8a7c93

======
JoeAltmaier
This is a pretty dated viewpoint. Many distributed-team collaboration
solutions have existed for years. THey are not chat-only (well, maybe the free
ones are). I use {plug alert} Sococo Teamspace, which I help develop. Its
always-on doc, audio, vid and yes chat sharing. Unlike some tools, you have
relative privacy when you need it - you can retreat into your office. But
others choose to hang out in their standup space, or in a common zone so they
can just talk and their team can hear with zero friction.

Monoculture, siloing... these are completely unnecessary symptoms of a broken
process. The OP's solutions are not so much solutions but exhortations to 'do
something' without much advice. My advice: use something like Teamspace.

